# Can anyone recommend a size snow pusher for a lull?



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello
At my work we run two of these JCBs http://www.jcb.com/products/MachineProduct.aspx?PID=59&RID=7 
We are thinking of getting a snow pusher for one but are wondering what size is the best? I think they weigh about 5 ton so there not that heavy compared to a backhoe or something similar. Any reccommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

tymusicI like to work with anything from 10 to 12 feet, however it depends on the size of the lot you are working on. For a large mall you might want to go bigger. As far as a brand I prefer the Jakeweld product. I cant recommend a manufacturer however Ive seen Avalanche up here. I get a machine shop to bend me a sheet of 4 x 10 steel and do the rest of the welding etc from there. A lot of work but I can build a 8000 dollar plow for about 1200 not including my time


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*We run a 2010 524-50*

that has a 10' Kage Innovation combo plow/pusher. It handles it just fine, one nice thing with the Kage is if its too much for the box to push you can remove it and just use the plow. We have not yet had to do that but it's a nice option. Just my .02

I have put up photos of it in the equip posting a while ago.

Good luck, you will love the JCB for plowing!!!


----------



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

Thumbs UpThanks guys 
We have a 6 1/2' bucket on ours and it works great, especialy for stacking, but its just taking too long for our parking lot. We will keep an eye out for a 10 footer.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Jacobsmovinsnow;1193969 said:


> tymusicI like to work with anything from 10 to 12 feet, however it depends on the size of the lot you are working on. For a large mall you might want to go bigger. As far as a brand I prefer the Jakeweld product. I cant recommend a manufacturer however Ive seen Avalanche up here. I get a machine shop to bend me a sheet of 4 x 10 steel and do the rest of the welding etc from there. A lot of work but I can build a 8000 dollar plow for about 1200 not including my time


Any pics???


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

If it weighs 5 ton, a 12 footer would be fine, or a ten I wouldnt go bigger than a 12


----------

